# Solo Game



## Velmont (May 22, 2005)

Ok, it has been a long time ago, I had made a character for a game that never start. After that, the master suggest to take my character in a solo game, which never start either, but the idea to play a solo game have been germing in my mind since that time. Pretty frustrating to see a 8 pages background character never been put to life.

So, I want to make that idea I have in my head become true, participating in a solo game. You can note, I didn't said playing, but participating, because I doubt I'll find a master out here willing to run a solo game. If by any luck there is one, tell me.

But to be more realistic, I'm willing to master a solo game. I have many ideas, varied ideas and no ideas about how the game will be, in other words, that game will be something that me and the player will agree on. I see a solo game a chance to make a game more character oriented than quest oriented.

So, for recruitment, what I seek, it is stories and backgrounds. I want something that will give me seeds of idea. Be creative, be inventive and give me place in your story. For stats, I don't care for the moment.

Now, for the system. I'll be more likely to master a D&D 3.5 game, but I am pretty familiar too with Mutants and Mastermind and you might win my heart with it too. Out of these two systems, not thanks.

A note on me. I've been playing for now over 10 years (I've stopped to count), but I have few mastering experience. I'm presently running one game on another board, you can find the threads here if you are curious. It is a Mutant and Mastermind adventure.

IC, OCC

And if you want to know how can look like a background that I seek, here my 8 pages background I wrote down some times ago, but I don't ask you to have one that long, it's just me who likes to write down a bit once in a while.

Background

Any question? Any interest? Any comment? Any insult?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Are you still available for running a solo game?  I'd consider giving it a shot.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 30, 2005)

Sure.

As I said, I have no fixe idea. I have a lot of idea, but I want first to discuss it with the player (that mean you). 

First, what do you want to play? (System, type of character, style of world, style of game, power level of the game, ect...)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd want to play, probably D&D 3.5 since you probably don't know the other system I'd play.  (World Tree is pretty rare)

I can adapt to a variety of games, so if you have a couple ideas you like better than the rest, that'll help me brainstorm on my type of character and we could maybe come up with a middle ground that we both like.

EDIT: Oh, although I'd prefer not being 1st level, as they can die pretty quickly.  Unless you have an idea for that too.  I also like to play with my variety of books (I have the Complete books and most of the Races books and the Draconomicon that I like to use) although I can try to limit the use of those and show you want I want to use beforehand, depending on my character ideas.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 30, 2005)

Jvdn1 said:
			
		

> ...and we could maybe come up with a middle ground that we both like.




That what I'm looking for.

Go for D&D 3.5. I have only the basic books, plus afew other books (mainly some Monster manuals and some Sovereign Stone books), but if you want to take something out of some other book, just submit it to me.

For the level, I was thinking to start at level 3 or 4, something low level but as you said, not too deadly if you enter combat.

Here some concept of story I was thinking of:

Forgetfullness:
You just had some dream... a nightmare you should say. But worst than that, it is the only thing you can remember. You have no memory of your name, your family, your past. Nothing but a dream. You want to figure who you are and what happen, but you have the intuition it is not good.

Peasant Hero:
Some heroes are ones of a nation, but when you live in a remote land, it takes nothing to become a local heroes. You hometown have some trouble, and it seems that events put yourself in the middle of that, and you are now seen as the local hero now, but the things are only starting.

Slave: 
You are a slave since some times, you have been capture and transport far from your homeland. You don't have any idea where you are, all you know it is you have been carried on boat to some unkown island to you. You are now working in a mine with some other slaves.

Squire:
You are the squire of a knight. You follow him and help him in his quests. The lord have some trouble with a neighbor, and your master is sent in mission to find a solution to it, and where you're master go, you go.

Underworld
A large city never sleep, but when the sun goes down, the people who wakes up are not the best kind of people. Thugs and thieves walk the streets and scared people. But those are low-life people, the worst of the Guild. You are one of the premium, you are called by the guild for the hard jobs.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Go for D&D 3.5. I have only the basic books, plus afew other books (mainly some Monster manuals and some Sovereign Stone books), but if you want to take something out of some other book, just submit it to me.



Sure thing.  I'll try to not use those books _too_ much as I don't want to bog you down.


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> For the level, I was thinking to start at level 3 or 4, something low level but as you said, not too deadly if you enter combat.



Sounds great.  


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Here some concept of story I was thinking of:
> 
> Forgetfullness:
> You just had some dream... a nightmare you should say. But worst than that, it is the only thing you can remember. You have no memory of your name, your family, your past. Nothing but a dream. You want to figure who you are and what happen, but you have the intuition it is not good.
> ...



I like all of these ideas, really.  At first I was thinking Rogue (for Underworld or Peasant Hero or Slave)... but well, what I do is come up with ideas and then try to find a way for it to work mechanically.  As a Rogue I think my main class ability, Sneak Attack, would be pretty useless.  I couldn't ever flank and denying my opponent his Dex is tough.  I could do it with a Bluff check (to Feint), but that'd mean that I could only ever have one attack per round (Improved Feint lets you do it as a move action).  There's a prestige class that would let me do it as a Free Action (Invisible Blade, _Complete Warrior_), but the prereq's for that class are considered kind of messed up (it's not a ranged PrC, but it requires PBS and Far Shot), so then to make it a decent build, I'd have to take Master Throw (again, PrC from Complete Warrior).  Which is a neat build, but I thought it was probably too much supplemental information and I wanted to narrow my usage of books a bit more.

My current ideas are mostly high Dex...
-A Ranger or Barbarian (a nonstandard Barbarian, having a decent Int) for Forgetfullness or Peasant Hero (although the Bbn could be good at Slave too).
-A Bard or Bard/Fighter for Peasant Hero or Slave (maybe focus on using the whip or alternate between whip and rapier).
-Fighter or Paladin/Fighter (if you let me multiclass between the two, or if I can take the Eberron feat that allows it) for Squire (although now that I think of it, Ninja or Ninja/Fighter could be cool for this too).

Really, I like all three of those ideas and could go in a couple more directions, even.  The last two ideas are probably favorites by a slight margin.  Any comments/recommendations/ideas?  These ideas aren't very strong casters because I think a d4 HD would be very bad in this sort of game, although I could be convinced to try it or to try a divine caster.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 30, 2005)

A bard is a caster... but don't care about the hit dice. I mean, the challenge will depend on the class you choose, and for XP, it will most likely not work on combat, but on problem solving challenge. Defeating a group of Orcs with a fireball is less impressive for an invoker than just passing next to them by using an illusion to divert them. (ok, I'm a fan of the illusion school, that's why I have Opale in LEW  )

And the last game I run, the number of post for combat was less than 5% of the post of the thread. So there may be some heavy combat oriented session, some heavy roleplay without even combat. And I can garantee that if you run head first.

Another thing, I'll be flexible on rules, so if you want to make some break in the rules (like your figther/paladin), as long as it come a nice background, I will accept it, but the background is the important point for the change.

Now for the game, after some thinking, I think we will go for Squire. So tell me how you see your character and his "knight".


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2005)

That's a good point about the Bard, but especially in mid- and high- levels, Bard spells aren't as great.  A 6th level Bard spell doesn't get as high a DC as a 9th level Wizard spell, so I'd expect most creatures to pass their saves.  I was thinking a Bard/Fighter might have some useful spells (and illusion, although since I don't have a lot of casting experience, I'll probably be trying a variety of things with that), but also be able to hold his own in a battle.

And a Bard is going to generally be good in roleplaying situations anyway.  Same with a Rogue.  I think a Bard/Fighter might cover enough bases that I won't be completely lost in most situations.

I have a couple ideas for a Squire, though.  The first couple are based on older characters of mine (first I want to mention that a Knight doesn't have to be a Paladin, although one gets the idea that he should be Lawful and have some ranks in Ride).

1. Some backstory:  Sblock'd because there's more than I initially expected.  I have a lot of story on this one since I actually played much of the backstory and planned it for a while.  [sblock] My very first character was a NG Half-Orc named Teg'ruk.  We played from 1st level to 22nd over a few years and over the time our party (named the Companions) grew to be wildly famous.  Teg'ruk was a Half-Orc Fighter who fought alongside (often under the direction of) a Human Fighter, Theron, that he befriended (another PC).  Theron had extensive military training, but he made it very clear to everyone that Teg'ruk was the more powerful combatant.  Whenever Theron introduced himself to an army (always a long, impressive introduction), the army would grow worried and restless.  Then, Theron would introduce Teg'ruk simply by saying, "This is Teg of clan Ruk.  _He_ scares _me_.  The army would then move a few feet backwards.

Anyway, Teg'ruk eventually bore a child, whom he planned would make a strong adventurer himself, but the child would (to Teg's dismay) become a Paladin, although of the same god Teg followed (a nature deity).  The child, Ther'ruk I believe he was supposed to be (named after Theron), was initially trained by his father (fighter levels), but followed his own path (paladin levels).  I'm thinking he would continue to follow his father's training (continue fighter levels) but also try not to lose sight of the higher calling (paladin).

Teg'ruk's original clan was barbarians, but Teg was more intelligent than the rest (hence Fighter instead of Barbarian), and he eventually civilized his clan by moving them into his town/fortress, so it doesn't seem like a stretch for such a civilized Half-Orc, although it'd still be uncommon.

Teg'ruk was Neutral Good.  While Ther'ruk would have to be Lawful Good, I think he'd still have kind of a free spirit, so Ther would probably want to leave home to try to make it on his own.  That's why he'd become a squire, at least for a time.  He wants to prove he's strong without having the legacy of his father following him.  The knight he follows probably hates Ther for his father (a squire that's more famous than you?  preposterous!) or doesn't know about it at all.

He focuses on TWF, mostly.  I'd also consider using Races of Destiny for the Half-Orc Paladin Racial Substitution Levels.  It changes Smite Evil for something that's a cross between rage and smite, if I remember correctly, and they get some other stuff that I don't recall at the moment.[/sblock]

Now, despite what you might think, I'm not bound to that idea at all.  I plan to play him sometime in the future when I get back together with that gaming group, but if you like it I'll be happy to try to pick it up.

2. I have two Dwarf characters that dont' get as much play as I'd like them to.  One's in a LEW game (which you know!  ) and the other is in an FR game that died.  I like both of their backstories.
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2048611&postcount=164
and
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2199444#post2199444

You don't have to read those, I suppose, but they each LG Fighters and want to make a name for themselves and discover the world.  I can really see them focusing on the Fighter and joining a kind knight as an opportunity to learn and try new things.  Then, they'd pick up a few (not a lot in the long run, maybe 2-6) levels in Paladin due to their training.  He'd follow a god of Strength.

One of them is a TWF (with Dwarven Urgosh) and the other uses a Warhammer and plans to go into Battlesmith (Fighter/crafter PrC).

3. The first two are atypical characters, which I often make, but I have a weakness to stereotypical characters too.  I really like playing idealistic characters that uphold what you think the class/race _should_ be.  It's a weakness of mine, maybe, but for my third idea I'm gonna have to say a Human or Half-Elf Paladin.

Focus on Lance and Longsword (or maybe Bastard Sword, but probably not).  Low Dex (the first two are high Dex!  just realized that!  well, one of the dwarves isn't, but still), high Str, high Con, medium Cha, medium Wis.  Follows your typical Paladin sun-lawful-good-undead-hating-demon-hating god.

He'd probably come from a poorish town (as a lot of squires do) and find any knight that would treat him somewhat kindly and sponsor his training for knighthood.

4. Now that I have that out of my system, my last Paladin idea (I think this is my last one, anyway.  Once I came up with a bunch of Paladin ideas to see how flexible the class was and was impressed).

This guy is a pretty scary guy.  He's really tall, very dark skin, completely bald, and carries a big greatsword where ever he goes.  This is a Power Attack/Cleave sort of guy, follower of a god of Strength and War.  Human Paladin all the way.  He takes Intimidate to pry the truth out of people.  He's Lawful Good, but he's also kind of mean and has a short temper.  His family was probably some Paladins or Fighters too, so his knight is probably someone pretty important.

This is a long post and I think I'm getting a bit scattered on my ideas, so if you have questions go ahead, but I'll stop this post now


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh, also -- with your other four ideas... I have a friend who wants to play a duet with two PCs (me and her).  If you have time for it, would you want to run another?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 1, 2005)

Lots of idea, I like it. I must tell I like the Half-Orc, but the father seems to have a long story (level 22  my highest character have been of 13th level in table top) and I think it will be better if you can play it with you gaming group again, as they know a lot more what happen.

Anyway, I have been thinking a bit about the plot, and I must tell I am wondering how your scary Paladin would react to some idea I have, it could turn the tide of events. I think we could go on that way.

~~~~~~

Here what that have been running in my head lately.

The great kingdom of Gaile is a coastal kingdom, surrounded by sea on the north, south and east. On the west, the land is populated with the small kingdom of Theor and many barbarian tribes. The barbarian nations are living on there own, but when bad years come, they generally starts to raid the kingdom of Gaile. Theor have always refuse to support Gaile in the protection of the border, telling the force of Theor are just large enough to protect there own border. The prince Falkon, present ruler of Gaile, have tried to convince Theodor V, ruler of Theor, to join the nation of Gaile, but Theodor, as his ancestor, have always defended the independance of there nation.

In the nation of Gaile, no order is more famous and praise than the Order of Crian. The order have been protecting the nation against many threat since the rule of Gaile itself. The Order of Crian is based on the Crian's rock, a small island a mile away from the coast line in the north west of the country. This land have been given to the order by Gaile. The rock have since been transform into a small forteress. The fort is renown for the many blacksmith that have establish itself there, helping to the reknown of the Order, having the chnace to have the best weapon of all Gaile. Another thing make the rock exceptionnal. The tide is so strong in this region that the coast line move about 2 miles between the low tide and the high tide. That make the fort almost impossible to siege, as during the high tide, land weaponry can't reach the fort, and during low tide, no boat can reach the fort, and neither can stay near the fort for long as the tide raise and go down.

~~~~~~

So, what do you think of that? The setting is far from complete, but it's start to take form. Another question I would like you to answer. As you have guess, the paladin order you'll be in will be the one of Crian. That god is not yet define. What type of god your paladin would follow?

~~~~~~

For the duet game, we could give a try too. I would go for Slave if you are both willing. Forgetfullness is pretty hard to play for a duo. Peasant Hero and Underworld could be a possibility if you have some good suggestion to do.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2005)

If you're worried about the father's backstory, you can probably mostly ignore it.  I was giving backstory just so you know where the character idea comes from.  The dwarf paladin would also want to go out of his way to help the people of Gaile.  We can do the big scary Paladin, though.  I need a cool name for him.  Victor Morral?  Hm, I don't know.

Anyway, yeah, the setting seems interesting.  I think I'd follow a god like Kord, but I'll give more details later.

Until then, here's a thread I started for the duo game.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2375114


----------



## Velmont (Jul 2, 2005)

Not that much worried about it, but by experience, playing the same character twice is not necesserly a good thing. I've tried, and sometimes it is the context that make the character pretty unique. You're more likely to meet that context with your old gaming group. And as I said, I think the scary paladin would bring some interesting roleplay for the game, with the idea I got.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 3, 2005)

Crian
"Cry-han"
The Protector

Gailien Intermediate Deity
Symbol: Shield with a rising sun
Home Plane: Blessed Fields of Elysium
Alignment: Neutral Good.
Portfolio: Defenders, Helpless, Wounded.
Worshippers: Knights, militia, soldiers.
Cleric Alignments: Any Good.
Domains: Good, Strenght, Protection, Sun.
Favored Weapon: "Sanctuary" (Heavy Shield).

Long time ago, long before Gaile start to unite the peninsula into a kingdom, a man, Lord Crian, had raised in power. He was controlling a small keep in the north western part of the peninsula. He was a warrior and an athlete, being the best in running and wrestling. He liked to organize some contest and joust in which he could prove his worth.

During his time, all the peninsula was split in small kingdom, waging war among themselves. Crian reign was one of peace for his lands, as he always decide to stay neutral in all feud, prefering to see his people suffer from some isolation than from war, and being neutral nation was allowing him to have more people in the contest he was organizing too. The came the first invasion of the Slitheren happened. Bands of Slitheren, commonly named as ratmen among Gailien, had left there mountains to the west and was walking on the peninsula, supported by an army of undead, raised by their witches.

During the first month of the invasion, Crian, like all other lord, had refuse to support the kingdoms who were under attack, remaining fortified in his keep with his population and men, and the Slitheren was ignoring his fief. Many villages was burned down and the corpse of the men and women that was raised by the witches to fight in the war. Their army was growing, and the witches was well protected. The hope to save the peninsula was waning.

Crian was tortured day and night by the reports he was recieving, but he knew that him and his knigths couldn't do anything to stop that invasion alone. One day, Crian was found missing at his keep. It took a month before news from him appears. It was a grim news, but one that was bringing hope. The news was that Crian was dead. He had found a way to the witches' camp and was able to kill all of them before he could have been neutralized by the army. When the news spread in the peninsula, all the kingdom gathered there forces and starts to attack the ratmen. Without there witches, they were unable to control there undeads, and they decide to retreat to there mountain.

The knights of Crian's lands decide to build an Order in his honor, one to protect the kingdom of the peninsula from any outside treat, but to never take side in kingdoms feud.

Crian is generally represented as a knight of his order, carrying the traditional Tower Shield, but no weapon, to represent the ideal of the order to protect all the peninsula and never raise arm against one of his inhabitant. Another, less common representation of Crian is one of a muscular man, wearing only a loincloth, and having many scars on his body, to remember both his prowess as an athlete, and his heroic deads against the Slitheren.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Rethinking this character, there seem to be some problems.

First, I think the Intimidate skill would be pretty obvious for him.  There's a variant of it in Sword and First (3.0 book) that lets you use Strength instead of Charisma.  It'd be neat to use that, but that's not what I'm concerned about either.  The Paladin class doesn't get it as a class skill and, looking at the description of Intimidate in the book, you have to be pretty good at the skill to make it useful and failure is pretty bad.  So I don't want to take it as a cross-class skill.

I was also thinking of making this character a Pious Templar (Complete Divine).  They tend to focus on their deity's favored weapon, and it requires the True Believer feat (also Complete Divine).  Information is as follows:

True Believer
[sblock]TRUE BELIEVER [GENERAL]
Your deity rewards your unquestioning faith and dedication.
    Prerequisite: Must choose a single deity to worship. Must be within one step of that god's alignment.
    Benefit: Once per day when you are about to make a saving throw you may declare that you are using this feat to gain a +2 insight bonus on that saving throw.
  This feat also allows you to use a relic (see relics, page 88) of the deity you worship.

Relics of Kord (for reference):
[sblock]*Belt of the Champion:* Kord gives one of these gem-studded belts to a favorite gladiator each decade. The wearer gains a +6 bonus on Strength checks and additional +4 bonus on grapple and bull-rush checks. If the wearer of a _belt of the champion_ ever fails a save against a fear effect, the belt ceases functioning for 1 hour.
  To use this relic, you must worship Kord and either sacrifice a 5th-level divine spell slot or have the True Believer feat and at least 9 HD.
  Moderate Transmutation; CL 11th; Sanctify Relic, Craft Wondrous Item, _bull's strength_, creator must worship Kord; Price 22,000 gp; Weight 1 lb.

*Sword of the Mighty Thews:* Kord's high clerics forged these greatswords as homages to Kord's signature weapon, _Kelmar_. A _sword of mighty thews_ is a _+3 dragonbane greatsword_ that renders its wielder immune to a dragon's frightful presence and confers a +4 luck bonus on Reflex saves against a dragon's breath weapon.
  To use this relic, you must worship Kord and either sacrifice a 6th-level divine spell slot or have the True Believer feat and at least 11 HD.
  Strong abjuration; CL 18th; Sanctify Relic, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _resistance_, creator must worship Kord; Price 45,600 gp; Cost 22,975 gp + 1,810 XP.[/sblock]I don't expect to get any of these, especially right away, but if I follow Kord or a Kord-like god or otherwise focus in this direction, I'd probably try to buy one of these.[/sblock]
Pious Templar
[sblock]Pious Templar
Sworn to the defense of a temple site, the pious templar is a holy warrior blessed by her deity with combat prowess and great endurance. She bears her deity's favored weapon into battle and fights her deity's enemies without question or hesitation. In addition to defending the temple itself, a pious templar m ay be charged with additional duties, including a campaign to attack foes on their own home ground.
(that's most of the color, the rest of description upon request)
Hit die: d10.

[smallcaps]Requirements[/smallcaps]
Base Attack Bonus: +5.
Skill: Knowledge (religion) 4 ranks.
Feats: True Believer*, Weapon Focus (with her deity's favored weapon).
*New feat described in Chapter 3.

[smallcaps]Class Skills[/smallcaps]
The pious templar's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Heal (Wis), Jump (Str), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Profession (Wis), and Swim (Str). See Chapter 4 of the _Player's Handbook_ for skill descriptions.
Skill Points at Each Level: 2 + Int modifier.

```
The Pious Templar
Class     Fort Ref Will                     Spells per Day
Level BAB Save SaveSave Special       1st 2nd 3rd 4th
1st   +1   +2  +0  +2   Mettle         0   -   -   -
2nd   +2   +3  +0  +3   Smite 1/day    1   -   -   -
3rd   +3   +3  +1  +3   DR 1/-,        1   0   -   -
                        Weapon Spec
4th   +4   +4  +1  +4   Bonus feat     1   1   -   -
5th   +5   +4  +1  +4   -              1   1   0   -
6th   +6   +5  +2  +5   Smite 2/day    1   1   1   -
7th   +7   +6  +2  +6   DR 2/-         2   1   1   0
8th   +8   +6  +2  +6   Bonus feat     2   1   1   1
9th   +9   +6  +3  +6   -              2   2   1   1
10th  +10  +7  +3  +7   Smite 3/day    2   2   2   1
```
[smallcaps]Class Features[/smallcaps]
All of the following are class features of the pious templare prestige class.
*   Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Pious templars gain no weapon or armor proficiencies.
*    Mettle (Su):* A pious templar's special blessing allows her to shrug off magical effects that would otherwise harm her. If a pious templar makes a successful Will or Fortitude saving through that would normally reduce the spell's effects, she suffers no effect from the spell at all. Only those spells with a Saving Throw entry of "Will partial," "Fortitude half," or similar entries can be negated through this ability.
*    Spells per day:* A pious templar has the abilityi to cast a small number of divine spells. To cast a spell, the pious templare must have a Wisdom score of at least 10 + the spell's level, so a pious templar with a Wisdom of 10 or lower cannot cast these spells. Pious templar bonus spells are based on Wisdom, and saving throws against these spells have a DC of 10 + spell level + the pious templar's Wisdom modifier. When the pious templar gets 0 spells of a given level, such as 0 1-st spells at 1st level, she gets only bonus spells. (A pious templar without a bonus spell for that level cannot yet cast a spell of that level.) A pious templar has access to any spell on the list and can freely choose wich to prepare, just like a cleric. A pious templar prepares and casts spells just as a cleric does (though the pious templar cannot spontaneously cast _cure_ or _inflict_ spells).
  A good pious templar (or a neutral pious templar of a good deity) uses the paladin spell list. An evil pious templar (or a neutral pious templar of an evil deity) uses the blackguard spell list. A pious templar who is neither good nor evil and whose deity is neither good nor evil can chose to use the paladin or the blackguard spell list. Once the player makes this choice, it cannot be reversed.
*    Smite (Su):* Once per day, a pious templar of 2nd level or higher may make a single melee attack with a +4 attack bonus and a damage bonus equal to her pious templar level (if she hits). The pious templar must declare the smite before making the attack. Starting at 6th level, a pious templar can smite twice per day and at 10th level, three times per day.
  If a pious templar has a smite evil or smite ability (for being a paladin or a cleric with the Destruction domain) already, she can use the ability one extra time per day (two extra times at 7th level). The attack bonus does not increase, but the damage bonus is based on the character's combined level (pious templar level plus cleric or paladin level).
*    Damage Reduction (Ex):* Starting at 3rd level, pious templars have the ability to shruge off some amount of injury from each blow or attack. A pious templare gains damage reduction 1/-. At 7th level, this damage reductin rises to 2/-.
*    Weapon Specialization:* At 3rd level, a pious templar gains the Weapon Specialization feat with her deity's favored weapon.
*    Bonus Feat:* At 4th level and again at 8th level, a pious templar gets a bonus feat. These bonus feats must be drawn from the feats noted as fighter bonus feats in the _Player's Handbook_ and other books.
  If a pious templar selects a feat that requires her to apply its effects to a specific weapon (such as Improved Critial), she may only apply that feat to her deity's favored weapon.[/sblock]A problem with all of this is that I'd be taking it after 5 or 6 character levels.  Which means if I go straight Paladin, my special mount is going to be pretty useless as I level.

I was thinking that if I take Fighter first, however, then I get Intimidate as one of my class skills and also don't have to worry about a mount since I don't get one at all.  So I'm thinking of only taking 2 or 3 levels in Paladin instead.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Not that much worried about it, but by experience, playing the same character twice is not necesserly a good thing. I've tried, and sometimes it is the context that make the character pretty unique. You're more likely to meet that context with your old gaming group. And as I said, I think the scary paladin would bring some interesting roleplay for the game, with the idea I got.



I was only going to base the character off of the old character, not play the same character twice.  That's fine, thoug, I really like the scary paladin too.  I think I'll get some good ideas for him.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Also, I really like Crian, but... 'Favored Weapon: Tower shield'?  That doesn't seem to make sense.  Maybe 'None'?  It does mean that I probably couldn't take Pious Templar, though, unless we tweak it.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 3, 2005)

I've changed the favored weapon for heavy shield, which is a stated weapon. But I would allow you to choose between the heavy shield and the longsword for the Pious Templar. Even if the longsword isn't the favored weapon of Crian, it is the weapon of the Order. Crian, during his life, was using a sword and a shield, and the shield become more symbolic, but the sword and shield have been instaured as standard weaponery of the order.  

For the Pious Templar, I like that class for the Order. When you join the order, you start as a follower, that can be a soldier or any no combat porfession, like a craftman, scribe, ect... If you show interest in becoming a knight, you have to become a squire. To become a squire, you must prove your faith in Crian (stats talking, you need the True Believer feat). After some time as a Squire, you can become a Knight (stats talking, you can take your first level of Pious Templar). It would well represent the hierarchy in the knighthood. If you like that idea, we will go like that, but in that case, I would not see very fit to take levels in Paladin. I would see Paladin as member of another order (dunno which one yet).

Oh, not really concerning you, but for the order, I would see blacksmith not being considered followers, but being above that rank, as the works of the blacksmiths have made the rock the most famous metal industry in all the peninsula.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Sounds good, but I just wanted to run another idea by you.  Talking with my friend about the duo game, I started to look a bit more at stuff.  The Kensai also fits the flavor, I think, possibly better than the Pious Templar.  And since I like the Pious Templar anyway, I might use it for the duo game.  Anyway, the Kensai class:

Kensai
[sblock]Kensai
The kensai masters body, mind, and will. He devotes his strength and his life to the service of a master or an ideal he accepts as greater than himself. Some kensai become masters in their own right, but even one who becomes an emperor sees himself as a servant of some h igher power.

Most characters who become kensai aspire to the class from the beginning of their careers. Often, ofther kensai or elite military organizations train likely young men and women in the principles of ervice, the arts of war, and the purity of mind and body ncecessary to become a kensai. Even those who do not qualify at the end often become powerful adventurers.

A kensai can become a lone adventurer, erving an ideal or attempting to fulfill a lifetime goal. Some kensai swear fealty to great lords and rise to become trusted bodyguards, warlords, or leaders in the lord's service. 
(that's most of the color, the rest of description upon request)
Hit die: d10.

[smallcaps]Requirements[/smallcaps]
Alignment: Any lawful.
Base Attack Bonus: +5.
Skill: Concentration 5 ranks, Diplomacy 5 ranks, Ride 5 ranks.
Feats: Combat Expertise, Weapon Focus (any weapon).
Special: Must complete an oath of service (see sidebar) to either an overloard or an ideal.

Sidebar:[sblock]OATH OF SERVICE
A kensai's oath of service must be sworn in front of witnesses and must be upheld for the kensai to continue advancing in levels. Typical oaths include swearing service to a powerful lord of the kensai's alignment, to an organization with the same alignment and goals of the kensai, to the kensai's deity, or even to an ideal or principle the kensai upholds.

These oaths are not trivial, and prospective kensai who attempt to enter the prestige class with broad oaths or ones deliberately easy to fulfill find themselves spurned and cannot join the class at all, even if they meet the other requirements.

A kensai who breaks his oath, for whatever reason, loses access to his kensai special abilities and must receive an _atonement_ spell from a cleric or druid of his alignment to get them back and to continue advancing in the kensai class. A kensai must also strictly adhere to his alignment. A kensai who intentionally and seriously violates his alignment also breaks faith and endures the same negative effects.

This dual requirement can pose a serious conundrum at times. If a lawful good kensai swears service to a lord who them orders the kensai to perform an evil act, the kensai is caught between his oath and his alignment. He must violate one to fulfill the other, and either way he needs to atone. If the kensai chooses his alignment, he can break his oath, gain _atonement_ and swear a new oath (often one relating to "correcting" his former lord). He can then advance as a kensai again. If the kensai chooses his lord, he changes alignment and must gain _atonement_ from, in this case, an evil cleric.

A kensai who changes his alignment from lawful loses his kensai abilities and cannot advance further in this class until he gains _atonement_ and switches his alignment back to lawful.

_Fulfillment of the Oath of Service:_ If a kensai fulfills an oath of service, or if the terms of the oath no longer apply (for example, if a kensai swears service to a king who then dies of old age, or if a kensai swears to defeat an enemy power and then in the course of adventuring defeats it), the kensai must reflect and then swear a new oath. In general, a kensai can be "between oaths" for no more than one week per class level. A kensai who does not swear a new oath before the grace period expires is treated as if he broke his oath of service.

_DM Note:_ The idea of the oath of service does not exist to punish a player who chooses to roleplay a kensai, but to challenge that player. The kensai is a powerful prestige class, and the oath of service is one of the costs that goes along with it. You should work with the player to come up with an oath that fits into your campaign--one that provides the player with roleplaying opportunities and you with a hook you can use to motivate the entire party.[/sblock]

[smallcaps]Class Skills[/smallcaps]
The kensai's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy, Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (local and nobility) (Int), Ride (Dex), and Sense Motive (Wis).
Skill Points at Each Level: 4 + Int modifier.

```
The Kensai
Class     Fort Ref Will                 
Level BAB Save SaveSave Special 
1st   +1   +0  +0  +2   Signature Weapon
2nd   +2   +0  +0  +3   Power Surge
3rd   +3   +1  +1  +3   -
4th   +4   +1  +1  +4   Ki projection
5th   +5   +1  +1  +4   Withstand
6th   +6   +2  +2  +5   -
7th   +7   +2  +2  +6   Ki projection
8th   +8   +2  +2  +6   Instill
9th   +9   +3  +3  +6   -
10th  +10  +3  +3  +7   Ki warlord
```
[smallcaps]Class Features[/smallcaps]
All of the following are class features of the kensai prestige class.
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Kensai gain no proficiency with any weapon or armor.
*Signature Weapon:* The kensai chooses one of his weapons (it ust be one for which he has the Weapon Focus feat) to become a signature weapon. Most kensai choose either a sword or bow for this weapon, but even a kensai's natural weapons can be chosen. If the weapon is a manufactured one, it must be of at least masterwork quality.
Upon qualifying for the class, a kensai gains the ability to establish a link with his signature waepon. The character focuses part of his life energy on the weapon, making it more effective in his hands and his hands alone.
The process for imbuing a signature weapon with power is a simple one. The character must find a quiet, safe spot to meditate (and pray, for those kensai who serve deities) for 24 hours. At the end of this meditation, the kensai sacrifices a number of experience points, essentially shifting some of his life force into his signature weapon. The signature weapon then becomes a magic weapoin (if it wasn't already) and gains an enhancement bonus and/or special abilities. His current class level limits the amount of enhancement a kensai can place into his signature weapon. A kensai cannot create a signature weapon if doing so would cost enough experience points to reduce his character level.
Use the table on the pervious page to determine XP costs and class level limts.
If the ritual is interrupted, it can be begun again at any time, but it must run for a full 24 hours for the signature weapon to be imbued. The kensai pays the XP cost as soon as the ritual has been completed.
A kensai's signature weapon has a caster level equal to the character's class level + 10.
_Imbuing Double Weapons:_ (skipped, given upon request)
_Imbuing Natural Weapons:_ (skipped, given upon request)
_Losing a Signature Weapon:_ If a kensai's signature weapon is lost or stolen, the character must strive to recover it by any means that do not violate his oath or alignment. A kensai who knowingly abandons a signature weapon is treated as if he broke his oath of service (see the sidebar). A kensai who abandons a signature weapon and atones for the deed can begin to create a new signature weapon.
If someone destroys a kensai's signature weapon, only the kensai can repair it. If enough is left of the waopn to salvage (the shattered shards of a sword, for example), the kensai can reforge the weapon as if he were using the Craft (weaponsmithing) skill to make a masterwork weapon. If he takes the reforged weapon and then meditates for 24 hours, he may pay the appropriate XP cost to restore his weapon to full strength.
Should nothing remain of the weapon, the kensai must begin anew with a weapon that has never before been imbued. The character, however, has not failed in his oath--the destruction of a kensai's weapon in service of his oath is not shameful, and other kensai are likely to show even more respect to a comrade whose weapon is destroyed in oathbound service.
_Losing Natural Weapons:_ (skipped, given upon request)
[sblock]Signature Weapons
	
	



```
Class  Weapon   Minimum
Level  Bonus    XP Cost**
1st     +1         40
2nd     +2        160
3rd     +3        360
4th     +4        640
5th     +5      1,000
6th     +6*     1,440
7th     +7*     1,960
8th     +8*     2,560
9th     +9*     3,240
10th    +10*    4,000
```
* A weapon can't actually have an enhancement bonus higher than +5, but it can have special abilities that are the equivalent of additional bonuses. Use these lines on the table to determine the XP cost when special abilities are added to a signature weapon. _Example:_ A 6th-level kensai who has a masterwork longsword can imbue it with the power to be a _+5 keen longsword_ at a cost of 1,440 XP, since the keen special ability is equivalent to a +1 bonus.
** The XP cost presented here assumes that the weapon being imbued does not already have an enhancement bonus. If it does, the cost to imbue it with additional powr is reduced. For instance, if a kensai has a _+1 longsword_ and wants to imbue it with the power to be a _+3 longsword_, he may do so by paying the difference in XP cost between creating a +1 weapon and a +3 weapon (360 minus 40, or 320 XP).[/sblock]*Power Surge (Ex):* At 2nd level, a kensai gains the ability to make a DC 15 Concentration check as a move action to focus his energy and spirit. If he succeeds, he gains +8 to Strength for a number of rounds equal to one-half his class level. Each time after the first that a kensai successfully uses this ability in a single 24-hour period, the check DC increases by 5.
*Ki Projection:* At 4th level and higher, a kensai adds one-half his class level (rounded down) to any Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, or Intimidate checks he makes. At 8th level and higher, then kensai adds his full class level to such checks.
A target that realizes it has been fooled by a kensai's successful Bluff check gains a +10 bonus on any check or saving throw involving the kensai's use of Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, or Intimidate against that target in the future. The kensai can regain the creature's trust by changing its attitude from unfriendly to friendly (see Influencing NPC Attitudes, page 72 of the _Player's Handbook_).
*Withstand:* When a kensai of 5th level or higher is forced to make a Reflex save to avoid damage from an area effect spells (such as _fireball_), he can make a Concentration check instead of a Reflex save to resist taking full damage. If a kensai has the evasion or improved evasion ability, those benefits apply on this Concentration check as well.
*Instill:* Once per day, a kensai of 8th level or higher may take a full-round action to make a Concentration check (DC 10 + target's HD or character level) to impart some of his own ability into a willing ally he can touch. The kensai then transfers some of his power into the ally: He subtracts up to 1 point per class level from his base attack bonus and/or any or all of his base save bonuses and transfers the same amount to the recipient. The kensai regains the instilled power 1 hour later, when it transfers back out the ally. If the ally dies before the instilled powr is transferred back, the kensai must make a Fortitude save (DC 5 + target's HD or character level) or die as well. If he succeeds, he immediately gets his instilled powers back.
*Ki Warlord:* When a kensai attains 10th level, he gains great notoriety and becomes known as a ki warlord. Other kensai of the same alignment revere the ki warlord, and even those of differeing alignments treat him with some measure of respect. If the ki warlord has an NPC master, this mater likely assigns the ki warlord more responsibilitiy and authority within his domain (perhaps giving him a castle, monastery, or mility school). If the ki warlord serves a deity, that deity may take a personal interest in giving the ki warlord more responsibility, perhaps actually contacting the ki warlord directly or through intermediaries and making the deity's wishes known.
In addition to this added responsibility, a ki warlord gains some tangible benefits. He has the right to petition other (lower-level) members of the prestige class for assistance on adventures or in the fulfillment of his oath. As long as the ki warlord's requests do not violate the other members' own oaths of service or alignment, the lower-level kensai have a responsibility to assist a ki warlord in any resonable manner--such as providing food and shelter, access to minor resources, and other things another character might have to barter for.
Ki warlords inspire those around them. When fighting within 30 feet of a ki warlord, allies gain a +1 morale bonus on Will saves, Concentration checks, and attack rolls. Lawful allies gain a +2 morale bonus on these checks.
*Multiclass Note:* A samurai, paladin, or monk who becomes a kensai may continue advancing in his original class.[/sblock]My oath would be to Crian, the Order of Crian, or to one of his ideals.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 4, 2005)

I've been looking for the Kensai, and I must tell I don't like much that class. The Pious Templar fits well the idea of an order that take mainly veteran under there wings. I don't like the looks and feels of the Kensai, and I've never been found of power like the signature weapon, so I'll say no for that one.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Fair 'nuff.  I figured it might have been a weak class due to pretty heavy roleplaying requirements, and also if I used it for a ranged character (for the duo game), then one of the class abilities would be worthless.

Are there any major NPCs I should know about?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 5, 2005)

Presently I am working on a few things, but the only major NPCs will be introduce in the IC thread, as you'll interact with them early in the adventure. The other big figures, I'll work them soon, so I'll tell you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Sounds good.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 6, 2005)

If you want to start to work on your character stats, follow those guideline:

Point buy: 32 points (You're good!)
Level: 4
HP: 1st: Max, 2nd and after: 3/4 (rounded up)
Money: 5400
Equipement: No object can worth more than 2000.

Yeah, I know, the equipement limit mean no magical weapon or magical. You're equipment might change a bit when I'll have decide what will be the officials weapons and armor of the order, what they give to the squire and knight and other stats like that.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 16, 2005)

Jdvn1, are you still inetrested by the game? The idea progress on my side, but I think I'll need to know a few things about your character. Who was you character before he joined the order? No need to stats yet, but it will influence a bit your mentor.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I hadn't posted here for a while because I was toying around with this character and the other (who I think will be a Cavalier, but that's for the other thread  ) (I've also had about five characters to be working on, so it's a slow process).

Before he joined the order, he was a lower noble of a family that had medium nobility status (he was a lower noble because he was younger). His family expects him to rule over a tract of land (as a Lord or a Duke or something) in the future, and he might consider doing that... he's currently interested in the forceful conversion of criminals, though. Let's see...

_______________________
He was born into a wealthy, land-owning familiy. This is the self-righteous, pompous sort of family that has the whole we're-wealthy-so-we're-awesome mentality. They're sometimes seen as jerks, and sometimes highly respected. Anyway, this guy was raised to think that due to his status, he is better than most people. Due to this, he spends much of his time trying to better the people around him, to follow in the footsteps of the great Crian.

Thus, it is no surprise that he decided to follow the path of the Paladin. He tries to follow the example of Crian, but tries to make other people follow Crian's example as well. He doesn't like people who disagree with him very much or that don't follow Crian--he's not always violent about it, but he does not approve. He is not worried about whether or not he will become a knight since he expects it to happen. After all, look at his family. If his mentor does not allow him to become a knight, his family will have something to say about that.

He knows his friends are not real friends--they befriend him only because he is an opportunity for social advancement. A wealthy, strong, intimidating, devout worshipper of Crian is always useful to have as a friend as he's good for a variety of things.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 17, 2005)

*Order of Crian*

*History*

The Order have been created to follow the ideal that have raised among the follower of Crian after his sacrifice to save the peninsula. The order have first been just a band of good willed knight, scattered around the peninsula, with a larger group in Crian's estate. During the firsts decades, the order fought the barbarian, stop bandits and tried to solve feud throught diplomacy, not using weapon against there own kind.

When the second invasion happened, the Order start to fight, but there number was too small to stop the Slitheren and there undead minions. Gaile was able to unit the peninsula and push back the invasion. The Order was rewarded by Gaile, giving them the Rock, a small rocky island in the border of Caine's estate. This small island is, from that moment, out of the King juridiction, allowing the order to pay no taxes.

After that, the Order mainly stop the barbarian invasion. Then came Roderick, last master of the order before the actual one, Roderick the second, son of Roderick. Roderick trasform the rock into a small factory of weapon to raise the funds of the order. Most of the best blacksmith, weaponsmith and armorsmith or the land came to the rock, working there arts for the order. Roderick also distinguish itself when the Sonraï, the great nation in the south, came to Gaile to take control of the peninsula. The war against the emperor Ghen was won just because of the great strategic mind of Roderick. All this brought some fame to the Order. Today, Roderick the second is mostly living in the shadow of his father.

*Organization*

The order hierarchy have five level. From the top, the master, is the regeant of Crian's estate and the Rock. Named there by blood, the title have been taken by the lineage of Crian. The role of the master is to take care of the estate and maintain it.

Then come the council. The council is made of four knights and the master. All decision is made by the council. The master is able to vote only in case of a tie between the knight. The council members stay in place for seven years. When a new council member must be named, the remaining people of the concil submit two candidate to the knights. The other knights vote for the one they want to see on the council.

Then come the knights. The knights are the hands and do the task given to them by the council. They promote the ideal of Crian and try to find new knight through the peninsula.

The squires are knights to become. They must follow a kinghts for at least 3 years, but it is not rare to see some squire for 5 or even more years before they become kinghts.

The followers are all the common people: soldier, servants, merchants, craftmen that are working for the Order. The metalsmith are better viewed than other followers.

*Rock (aka Castle Crian)*

The Order of Crian have established themsleves on the Crian's rock, a small island a mile away from the coast line in the north west of the country. This land have been given to the order by Gaile. The rock have since been transform into a small forteress. The fort is reknown for the many blacksmith that have establish itself there, allowing them to have the best weapon of all Gaile. Another thing make the rock exceptionnal. The tide is so strong in this region that the coast line move about 2 miles between the low tide and the high tide. That make the fort almost impossible to siege, as during the high tide, land weaponry can't reach the fort, and during low tide, no boat can reach the fort, and neither can stay near the fort for long as the tide raise and go down.

*Important People*

Roderick the second:
Present master of th order, he is a good administrator for the estate, but have none of the military skills of his father and is mainly living in his shadow.

Leopol Stone:
Leopol Stone is the most famous knight of the Order. He has recruited many of the present knight, have lead many group against the barbarian with minimal loose. Some people compare his military skill to the ones of Roderick the first itself. He follow the ideal of the Order like no one else. He was one of the candidate to be member of the council during the last vote, but he has lost it, because he had asked to his follower not to vote for him.

Jasper Kriegspire:
Jasper have been the first squire of Stone. His recommendation by Stone have been badly recieved at first because of his criminal past that everyone knows about, even if he was never arrested. Some people still compare him more as a thug than a kinght, but his service to the order cannot be counted. His loyalty to Stone can only be compare to Stone's faith and nothing could broke the friendship of those two knights.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Xavier Bordell Human Fighter 2 / Paladin 2*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Xavier Bordell
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 2 / Paladin 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Crian

[B]Str:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6000/10k
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 36 (4d10+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +7     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +12
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +2    +1    +-    +-    +-    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      6    +1    +3    +10
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1    +5    +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +2    +3    +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Mwk cold iron longsword   +9     1d8+3      19-20/x2
Heavy mace                +7     1d8+3         20/x2
composite longbow         +5     1d8 (110')       x3
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Aura of Good
[i]detect evil[/i]
Smite Evil 1/day
Divine Grace
Lay on Hands

[B]Feats:[/B]
True Believer
Weapon Focus (Longsword)
Power Attack
Cleave
Lightening Reflexes

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 21       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Intimidate                 6    +2          +8
Knowledge (Religion)       4    +0          +4
Ride                       7    +1          +8
Use Rope                   1    +1          +2
XXXX                       X    +X          +X
XXXX                       X    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Cloak of Resistance +1 1000gp    1lb
+1 spiked banded mail  1450gp   35lb
Mwk spkd hvy stl shd    180gp   15lb
Mwk cold iron longsword 330gp    4lb
heavy mace               12gp    8lb
composite longbow       100gp    3lb
signet ring               5gp    -lb
HHH                    2000gp    5lb
-bedroll                  1sp    -lb
-blanket, winter          5sp    -lb
-chalk                    1cp    -lb
-manacles (2)            30gp    -lb
-rations (10)             5gp    -lb
-rope, hemp               1gp    -lb
-waterskin                1gp    -lb
-alchemist fire (5)     100gp    -lb
-holy water (2)          50gp    -lb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]71lb      [B]Money:[/B] 133gp 20sp 39cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76   153   230   230  1150

[B]Age:[/B] 26
[B]Height:[/B] 6'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 196lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Silver
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark
```
*Appearance:* Xavier is a very tall gentleman whose appearance demands respect. He wears his armor gracefully and looks comfortable in a variety of situations. Xavier's silver eyes bother some people, as he can use them to look at what frightens you. He wears a clean set of banded mail since he does not need assistance to don it while he is on his own. His sword and shield are ornate pieces which clearly show his status. When he doesn't need to, he forgoes his helmet so that he can see around him better, and he considers his dark skin and bald head a sign of strength.

*Personality:*  Xavier is currently interested in the forceful conversion of criminals. He spends much of his time trying to better the people around him, to follow in the footsteps of the great Crian.

Thus, it is no surprise that he decided to follow the path of the Paladin. He tries to follow the example of Crian, but tries to make other people follow Crian's example as well. He doesn't like people who disagree with him very much or that don't follow Crian--he's not always violent about it, but he does not approve. He is not worried about whether or not he will become a knight since he expects it to happen. After all, look at his family. If his mentor does not allow him to become a knight, his family will have something to say about that.

He knows his friends are not real friends--they befriend him only because he is an opportunity for social advancement. A wealthy, strong, intimidating, devout worshipper of Crian is always useful to have as a friend as he's good for a variety of things.

*Background:* Before he joined the order, Bordell was a lower noble of a family that had medium nobility status (he was a lower noble because he was younger). His family expects him to rule over a tract of land (as a Lord or a Duke or something) in the future, and he might consider doing that...

He was born into a wealthy, land-owning familiy. This is the self-righteous, pompous sort of family that has the whole we're-wealthy-so-we're-awesome mentality. They're sometimes seen as jerks, and sometimes highly respected. Anyway, this guy was raised to think that due to his status, he is better than most people.

*Notes:* 
[sblock]Xavier's Progression[sblock]1: Fighter, Weapon Focus (Longsword), Power Attack
2: Fighter, Cleave
3: Paladin, True Believer
4: Paladin, +1 Str
5: Paladin
6: Pious Templar
7: Pious Templar
8: Pious Templar
9: Pious Templar
10: Pious Templar[/sblock]Preliminary History: [sblock]The great kingdom of Gaile is a coastal kingdom, surrounded by sea on the north, south and east. On the west, the land is populated with the small kingdom of Theor and many barbarian tribes. The barbarian nations are living on there own, but when bad years come, they generally starts to raid the kingdom of Gaile. Theor have always refuse to support Gaile in the protection of the border, telling the force of Theor are just large enough to protect there own border. The prince Falkon, present ruler of Gaile, have tried to convince Theodor V, ruler of Theor, to join the nation of Gaile, but Theodor, as his ancestor, have always defended the independance of there nation.

In the nation of Gaile, no order is more famous and praise than the Order of Crian. The order have been protecting the nation against many threat since the rule of Gaile itself. The Order of Crian is based on the Crian's rock, a small island a mile away from the coast line in the north west of the country. This land have been given to the order by Gaile. The rock have since been transform into a small forteress. The fort is renown for the many blacksmith that have establish itself there, helping to the reknown of the Order, having the chnace to have the best weapon of all Gaile. Another thing make the rock exceptionnal. The tide is so strong in this region that the coast line move about 2 miles between the low tide and the high tide. That make the fort almost impossible to siege, as during the high tide, land weaponry can't reach the fort, and during low tide, no boat can reach the fort, and neither can stay near the fort for long as the tide raise and go down.[/sblock]My deity:[sblock]Crian
"Cry-han"
The Protector

Gailien Intermediate Deity
Symbol: Shield with a rising sun
Home Plane: Blessed Fields of Elysium
Alignment: Neutral Good.
Portfolio: Defenders, Helpless, Wounded.
Worshippers: Knights, militia, soldiers.
Cleric Alignments: Any Good.
Domains: Good, Strenght, Protection, Sun.
Favored Weapon: "Sanctuary" (Heavy Shield).

Long time ago, long before Gaile start to unite the peninsula into a kingdom, a man, Lord Crian, had raised in power. He was controlling a small keep in the north western part of the peninsula. He was a warrior and an athlete, being the best in running and wrestling. He liked to organize some contest and joust in which he could prove his worth.

During his time, all the peninsula was split in small kingdom, waging war among themselves. Crian reign was one of peace for his lands, as he always decide to stay neutral in all feud, prefering to see his people suffer from some isolation than from war, and being neutral nation was allowing him to have more people in the contest he was organizing too. The came the first invasion of the Slitheren happened. Bands of Slitheren, commonly named as ratmen among Gailien, had left there mountains to the west and was walking on the peninsula, supported by an army of undead, raised by their witches.

During the first month of the invasion, Crian, like all other lord, had refuse to support the kingdoms who were under attack, remaining fortified in his keep with his population and men, and the Slitheren was ignoring his fief. Many villages was burned down and the corpse of the men and women that was raised by the witches to fight in the war. Their army was growing, and the witches was well protected. The hope to save the peninsula was waning.

Crian was tortured day and night by the reports he was recieving, but he knew that him and his knigths couldn't do anything to stop that invasion alone. One day, Crian was found missing at his keep. It took a month before news from him appears. It was a grim news, but one that was bringing hope. The news was that Crian was dead. He had found a way to the witches' camp and was able to kill all of them before he could have been neutralized by the army. When the news spread in the peninsula, all the kingdom gathered there forces and starts to attack the ratmen. Without there witches, they were unable to control there undeads, and they decide to retreat to there mountain.

The knights of Crian's lands decide to build an Order in his honor, one to protect the kingdom of the peninsula from any outside treat, but to never take side in kingdoms feud.

Crian is generally represented as a knight of his order, carrying the traditional Tower Shield, but no weapon, to represent the ideal of the order to protect all the peninsula and never raise arm against one of his inhabitant. Another, less common representation of Crian is one of a muscular man, wearing only a loincloth, and having many scars on his body, to remember both his prowess as an athlete, and his heroic deads against the Slitheren.[/sblock]Rules[sblock]True Believer
[sblock]TRUE BELIEVER [GENERAL]
Your deity rewards your unquestioning faith and dedication.
    Prerequisite: Must choose a single deity to worship. Must be within one step of that god's alignment.
    Benefit: Once per day when you are about to make a saving throw you may declare that you are using this feat to gain a +2 insight bonus on that saving throw.
  This feat also allows you to use a relic (see relics, page 88) of the deity you worship.

Relics of Kord (for reference):
[sblock]*Belt of the Champion:* Kord gives one of these gem-studded belts to a favorite gladiator each decade. The wearer gains a +6 bonus on Strength checks and additional +4 bonus on grapple and bull-rush checks. If the wearer of a _belt of the champion_ ever fails a save against a fear effect, the belt ceases functioning for 1 hour.
  To use this relic, you must worship Kord and either sacrifice a 5th-level divine spell slot or have the True Believer feat and at least 9 HD.
  Moderate Transmutation; CL 11th; Sanctify Relic, Craft Wondrous Item, _bull's strength_, creator must worship Kord; Price 22,000 gp; Weight 1 lb.

*Sword of the Mighty Thews:* Kord's high clerics forged these greatswords as homages to Kord's signature weapon, _Kelmar_. A _sword of mighty thews_ is a _+3 dragonbane greatsword_ that renders its wielder immune to a dragon's frightful presence and confers a +4 luck bonus on Reflex saves against a dragon's breath weapon.
  To use this relic, you must worship Kord and either sacrifice a 6th-level divine spell slot or have the True Believer feat and at least 11 HD.
  Strong abjuration; CL 18th; Sanctify Relic, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _resistance_, creator must worship Kord; Price 45,600 gp; Cost 22,975 gp + 1,810 XP.[/sblock]I don't expect to get any of these, especially right away, but if I follow Kord or a Kord-like god or otherwise focus in this direction, I'd probably try to buy one of these.[/sblock]Pious Templar
[sblock]Pious Templar
Sworn to the defense of a temple site, the pious templar is a holy warrior blessed by her deity with combat prowess and great endurance. She bears her deity's favored weapon into battle and fights her deity's enemies without question or hesitation. In addition to defending the temple itself, a pious templar m ay be charged with additional duties, including a campaign to attack foes on their own home ground.
(that's most of the color, the rest of description upon request)
Hit die: d10.

[smallcaps]Requirements[/smallcaps]
Base Attack Bonus: +5.
Skill: Knowledge (religion) 4 ranks.
Feats: True Believer*, Weapon Focus (with her deity's favored weapon).
*New feat described in Chapter 3.

[smallcaps]Class Skills[/smallcaps]
The pious templar's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Heal (Wis), Jump (Str), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Profession (Wis), and Swim (Str). See Chapter 4 of the _Player's Handbook_ for skill descriptions.
Skill Points at Each Level: 2 + Int modifier.

```
The Pious Templar
Class     Fort Ref Will                     Spells per Day
Level BAB Save SaveSave Special       1st 2nd 3rd 4th
1st   +1   +2  +0  +2   Mettle         0   -   -   -
2nd   +2   +3  +0  +3   Smite 1/day    1   -   -   -
3rd   +3   +3  +1  +3   DR 1/-,        1   0   -   -
                        Weapon Spec
4th   +4   +4  +1  +4   Bonus feat     1   1   -   -
5th   +5   +4  +1  +4   -              1   1   0   -
6th   +6   +5  +2  +5   Smite 2/day    1   1   1   -
7th   +7   +6  +2  +6   DR 2/-         2   1   1   0
8th   +8   +6  +2  +6   Bonus feat     2   1   1   1
9th   +9   +6  +3  +6   -              2   2   1   1
10th  +10  +7  +3  +7   Smite 3/day    2   2   2   1
```
[smallcaps]Class Features[/smallcaps]
All of the following are class features of the pious templare prestige class.
*   Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Pious templars gain no weapon or armor proficiencies.
*    Mettle (Su):* A pious templar's special blessing allows her to shrug off magical effects that would otherwise harm her. If a pious templar makes a successful Will or Fortitude saving through that would normally reduce the spell's effects, she suffers no effect from the spell at all. Only those spells with a Saving Throw entry of "Will partial," "Fortitude half," or similar entries can be negated through this ability.
*    Spells per day:* A pious templar has the abilityi to cast a small number of divine spells. To cast a spell, the pious templare must have a Wisdom score of at least 10 + the spell's level, so a pious templar with a Wisdom of 10 or lower cannot cast these spells. Pious templar bonus spells are based on Wisdom, and saving throws against these spells have a DC of 10 + spell level + the pious templar's Wisdom modifier. When the pious templar gets 0 spells of a given level, such as 0 1-st spells at 1st level, she gets only bonus spells. (A pious templar without a bonus spell for that level cannot yet cast a spell of that level.) A pious templar has access to any spell on the list and can freely choose wich to prepare, just like a cleric. A pious templar prepares and casts spells just as a cleric does (though the pious templar cannot spontaneously cast _cure_ or _inflict_ spells).
  A good pious templar (or a neutral pious templar of a good deity) uses the paladin spell list. An evil pious templar (or a neutral pious templar of an evil deity) uses the blackguard spell list. A pious templar who is neither good nor evil and whose deity is neither good nor evil can chose to use the paladin or the blackguard spell list. Once the player makes this choice, it cannot be reversed.
*    Smite (Su):* Once per day, a pious templar of 2nd level or higher may make a single melee attack with a +4 attack bonus and a damage bonus equal to her pious templar level (if she hits). The pious templar must declare the smite before making the attack. Starting at 6th level, a pious templar can smite twice per day and at 10th level, three times per day.
  If a pious templar has a smite evil or smite ability (for being a paladin or a cleric with the Destruction domain) already, she can use the ability one extra time per day (two extra times at 7th level). The attack bonus does not increase, but the damage bonus is based on the character's combined level (pious templar level plus cleric or paladin level).
*    Damage Reduction (Ex):* Starting at 3rd level, pious templars have the ability to shruge off some amount of injury from each blow or attack. A pious templare gains damage reduction 1/-. At 7th level, this damage reductin rises to 2/-.
*    Weapon Specialization:* At 3rd level, a pious templar gains the Weapon Specialization feat with her deity's favored weapon.
*    Bonus Feat:* At 4th level and again at 8th level, a pious templar gets a bonus feat. These bonus feats must be drawn from the feats noted as fighter bonus feats in the _Player's Handbook_ and other books.
  If a pious templar selects a feat that requires her to apply its effects to a specific weapon (such as Improved Critial), she may only apply that feat to her deity's favored weapon.[/sblock][/sblock]Order of Crian
[sblock]*Order of Crian*

*History*
[sblock]The Order have been created to follow the ideal that have raised among the follower of Crian after his sacrifice to save the peninsula. The order have first been just a band of good willed knight, scattered around the peninsula, with a larger group in Crian's estate. During the firsts decades, the order fought the barbarian, stop bandits and tried to solve feud throught diplomacy, not using weapon against there own kind.

When the second invasion happened, the Order start to fight, but there number was too small to stop the Slitheren and there undead minions. Gaile was able to unit the peninsula and push back the invasion. The Order was rewarded by Gaile, giving them the Rock, a small rocky island in the border of Caine's estate. This small island is, from that moment, out of the King juridiction, allowing the order to pay no taxes.

After that, the Order mainly stop the barbarian invasion. Then came Roderick, last master of the order before the actual one, Roderick the second, son of Roderick. Roderick trasform the rock into a small factory of weapon to raise the funds of the order. Most of the best blacksmith, weaponsmith and armorsmith or the land came to the rock, working there arts for the order. Roderick also distinguish itself when the Sonraï, the great nation in the south, came to Gaile to take control of the peninsula. The war against the emperor Ghen was won just because of the great strategic mind of Roderick. All this brought some fame to the Order. Today, Roderick the second is mostly living in the shadow of his father.[/sblock]*Organization*
[sblock]The order hierarchy have five level. From the top, the master, is the regeant of Crian's estate and the Rock. Named there by blood, the title have been taken by the lineage of Crian. The role of the master is to take care of the estate and maintain it.

Then come the council. The council is made of four knights and the master. All decision is made by the council. The master is able to vote only in case of a tie between the knight. The council members stay in place for seven years. When a new council member must be named, the remaining people of the concil submit two candidate to the knights. The other knights vote for the one they want to see on the council.

Then come the knights. The knights are the hands and do the task given to them by the council. They promote the ideal of Crian and try to find new knight through the peninsula.

The squires are knights to become. They must follow a kinghts for at least 3 years, but it is not rare to see some squire for 5 or even more years before they become kinghts.

The followers are all the common people: soldier, servants, merchants, craftmen that are working for the Order. The metalsmith are better viewed than other followers.[/sblock]*Rock (aka Castle Crian)*
[sblock]The Order of Crian have established themsleves on the Crian's rock, a small island a mile away from the coast line in the north west of the country. This land have been given to the order by Gaile. The rock have since been transform into a small forteress. The fort is reknown for the many blacksmith that have establish itself there, allowing them to have the best weapon of all Gaile. Another thing make the rock exceptionnal. The tide is so strong in this region that the coast line move about 2 miles between the low tide and the high tide. That make the fort almost impossible to siege, as during the high tide, land weaponry can't reach the fort, and during low tide, no boat can reach the fort, and neither can stay near the fort for long as the tide raise and go down.[/sblock]*Important People*
[sblock]Roderick the second:
Present master of th order, he is a good administrator for the estate, but have none of the military skills of his father and is mainly living in his shadow.

Leopol Stone:
Leopol Stone is the most famous knight of the Order. He has recruited many of the present knight, have lead many group against the barbarian with minimal loose. Some people compare his military skill to the ones of Roderick the first itself. He follow the ideal of the Order like no one else. He was one of the candidate to be member of the council during the last vote, but he has lost it, because he had asked to his follower not to vote for him.

Jasper Kriegspire:
Jasper have been the first squire of Stone. His recommendation by Stone have been badly recieved at first because of his criminal past that everyone knows about, even if he was never arrested. Some people still compare him more as a thug than a kinght, but his service to the order cannot be counted. His loyalty to Stone can only be compare to Stone's faith and nothing could broke the friendship of those two knights.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

There's my dude so far. Oh, I wanted to mention--the reason I wanted a greatsword is because I see it like this:
Longsword is a weapon of nobility.
Greatsword is a weapon of strength.
Bastard sword is a cross between the two--nobilitiy and strength.

I thought a Greatsword or Bastard Sword could fit Crian, but the longsword works too.

Good information, by the way. What else do we need?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, by the way, you're knight is no other than Leopol Stone himself. You are with Stone for two years now (most likely you start to gain your level of Paladin under his instruction). You know also Kriegspire, as both are together whenever it is possible.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

I already told you a bit about personality and background--how much more do we need to do before we start?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 18, 2005)

For the greatsword, I think a bit like you. But as I said, the order are protector mainly, and the shield is the perfect "weapon" for the order, and so, making the greatsword unsutable. The bastard sword can be use one-handed, but it ask a lot of training (read, take a feat), and so the order have opted for the longsword, which fit more too for the nobility, as most knight are coming from noble family.

I am looking at your stats and I have a few question:

What is HHH in your equipement?
Your skill points, how did you spent them, I am short to 21, the number of skill points you should have.

I have a few things to do this week, and I'll be gone during the week-end. We'll try to start next monday.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd have used the Bastard Sword two-handed, myself. I just got the impression that Crian was about protection but also strength (hence the contests/tournaments he had).

HHH is Heward's Handy Haversack. I was going to write the whole thing, but it didn't fit nicely. I meant to clarify that, sorry. 

For the skills... Intimidate, Knowledge, and Use Rope are cross-class skills for some or all of the levels. Paladins don't get Intimidate, Fighters don't get Knowledge, and neither get Use Rope. I did Fighter first, if I recall correctly.

And starting Monday sounds fine.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 19, 2005)

True, Crian is an athlete too, but the order is more axed on the protection part, but they sponsor some kind of game every few years. Swordplay, archery, joust, brawl, running, horse racing and obstacle racing are the evnts composing it. It is open to everyone, but generally, it is the noble who participate, as they are the people who have the time, the will and the money to train and participate, but there have been some commoners that have win since it was started.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2005)

Do the skills make sense now?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 25, 2005)

It has started here.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh, I was going to make a few changes to my character sheet, but it's all color (personality, appearance, etc).


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2005)

Not too late, what change do you wnt to do?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 26, 2005)

Okay, it's been changed. I think that's all I wanted to do.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 29, 2005)

Have you notice my last post? Just wondering as you have posted in other game lately...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Ah! I saw it and forgot to post to it. I knew I was forgetting something.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2005)

By the way--the reason my armor is banded mail instead of something heavier is because you can't don full plate and half plate by yourself. I'm not sure if this is a concern.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 30, 2005)

Make a lot of sense... I see the plate to be the armor of the full knight, given to them when they they reach officially the rank. Generally squires have lighther armor than that. I think most of them must have breastplate, but there is no firm rule on armor. Even some knights doesn't wear the full plate, except in ceremony. Kriegspire is one. He always fight in chainsirt, prefering the mobility of it rather than the heavier full plate.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, any knight who travels by himself can't wear full plate. You need to have assistance when putting it on. It makes sense that the extra mobility of lighter armors would be useful, though, but then maybe higher Dex's would be common too.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 1, 2005)

> The prince Falkon, present ruler of Gaile, have tried to convince Theodor V, ruler of Theor, to join the nation of Gaile, but Theodor, as his ancestor, have always defended the independance of there nation.




That was in my first post about the world. So to answer your question, Theodor is the ruler of Theor. That is so basic knowledge that even peasant generally know the fact. 

Maybe you want to edit your last post...

I think I will gather all the information into one thread soon and put it with your ccharacter in the RG.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Ah, I was looking to check and missed it. Yeah, I'll edit.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, adding some background.

~~~~~~~~

Etiquette guide:

Just to let you know. A squire should always talk to a knight, naming him by his family name. (Bellmon will always talk to Leopol Stone as Sir Stone), that's simple respect of rank. Some knights prefer to have there own squire use there first name (Like you with Leopol), so they can have a stronger bond between each other. When a squire become kinght, no rules have been explicitly made, but old habits stays (so you'll see Kriegspire and Stone calling each other with there first name.). Those rules apply to between knights and Council members.

~~~~~~~~

If you have any other question, you can always ask me... Some basic knowledge you should know still doesn't exist in my head. There is always a few things that are added to the universe in each post.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2005)

Makes sense. I'll try to keep note of that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

By the way--sorry about the delay, I was trying to put extra thought into my next post. Looks like it's taking too long, so I'll just post something as soon as I have time (hopefully today or tomorrow).


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2005)

No, if you were thinking about it, fine. Take your time to give something good. I made a new post to bump things in case you had forgotten it, and to give you a bit more inspiration. I find this storytelling night a good way to inform you a bit about the world and his history and lore...

And there might be a few hint for the main plot, but I doubt you could see anything for now...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, it's a really neat idea and I figured stories always mean more than they initially appear to mean...  It's bothering me that it's taken so long, though.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2005)

Bah! I can post two others stories to bump the thread... Bellmon and Stones havn<t talked yet. Not sure what they will tell...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Unsurprisingly, Xavier's stories have slightly different morals. I was trying to come up with a story that reflected, kind of, his own philosophy.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2005)

I've updated the RG with new information.


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2006)

OK, we will contniue this game. Leave me some times to recover my other game, and gather back my idea for this timeline. I'll also try to update the RG (lucky, my laziness allow me to loose no data  ). Sadly, we lost 2 or 3 pages of IC story, and in a solo game, it is a lot, but I'll try to post a resume of what we have lost to restart the game.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Well, the crash could have come at a worse time, I think this will not be so difficult to continue.

Just tell me when you're ready to pick it up again.


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2006)

Just a note that teh game have restarted!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

So you know, I have this thread (and the other thread) subscribed so I do see when it's updated. If you want to tell me something in either thread (if you want to use this as the OOC thread, or 'Other Stuff' thread or whatever) I'll see it.

Thanks for the note!


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2006)

I know, but some times, it's just easier to add a SBLOCK.

And as you see, you've guess right... at least, it' seems  The ambiguity was my inttention, as only Stone (as far as you know) know the true extend of your mission.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

Yes, it is easier to sblock (I do it often, right?  ). I just wanted to say that if you want to use this thread for some things, I will see it anyway.

Well, the Captain Irom, I think mentioned that the hilt had two symbols on the bottom--I think it was Crian's and Theor's? Is that the symbol I saw?


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2006)

I told something about that? Too bad I lost what I have written...

But now you tell it, it's ring a bell, so as I don't remember what I have told, and now I know you were already aware of runes, here what you've seen.

Both the symbol of Theor and Cryan are on the same side and the other is what you think to be the mark of Greffit (one of the usual place to mark a sword).


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2006)

I just edited the post to reflect that you are more sure of what you've seen.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 23, 2006)

I'll be in New York from the 23rd to the 28th.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 10, 2006)

End of Chapiter 1... I'll soon introduce you to chapter 2, where your squire life is finish and a new one will start. Also, you'll need to update you character sheet. You've lost all your items but you've gained two levels.

I think you see the plot well enough. I tried to put you some lead but decide not to investigate, so you miss a few things. It is told that curiosity is a bad thing... maybe 

Now, let's go for the serious things. No more pity


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> End of Chapiter 1... I'll soon introduce you to chapter 2, where your squire life is finish and a new one will start. Also, you'll need to update you character sheet. You've lost all your items but you've gained two levels.



All right, I'll try to finish that by the end of the weekend, at the latest.


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> I think you see the plot well enough. I tried to put you some lead but decide not to investigate, so you miss a few things. It is told that curiosity is a bad thing... maybe



I tried to keep toward the character as much as I could. Some things he wouldn't want to get involved in, though maybe I just missed some stuff too. I like how it's working out so far, though.


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Now, let's go for the serious things. No more pity



Being stabbed in the back and losing all my items is pity from you? Changing to more serious is going to be scary!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2006)

(FYI: Character mostly updated)


----------



## Velmont (Jul 14, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Being stabbed in the back and losing all my items is pity from you? Changing to more serious is going to be scary!




I would rather tells, you don't kill a main character in the introduction. And also, you won't have a knight telling you what to do.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 14, 2006)

I've started the Chapter 2. Nothing for you to answer yet, but it will gives you some hint on what's coming on.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok, chapter 2 is officially started, it's up to you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2006)

So you know, I've been really busy.

A friend of mine is getting married, and I'm the best man. Last weekend was the bachelor's party, and before that was many many preparations for it. This weekend is the wedding and there are many preparations for that too. Hopefully, things will quiet down after the weekend for me.

I was also deciding on my last feat. It came down between Extra Smiting (Complete Warrior) and Improved Smiting (Complete Divine). I did end up deciding on Extra Smiting (I'll adjust the character sheet later, though).

Question--the Pious Templar prestige class says that it grants a smiting ability and then it says that I get extra uses of my previous smiting ability. Does that mean I get _both_ or just one?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 24, 2006)

No problem woth the delay, I understand. I'll take a look at my book tonight to look at your question. I'll gives you an answer later tonight.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2006)

You couldn't decide?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 29, 2006)

Sorry, I completly forgot about that question:

As I read it, if you can't smite, you gain up to 3 smite per day. If you can already smite, you only gain an extra smite at level 2 and one at level 7. I don't want to make it too complicated to track and all, so here how it will work:

You gain an extra smite per day at level 2, 6 and 10. Your level of Pious Templar stack with the one as a paladin to determine the bonus damage of your smite (so at your level, you can smite once per day, at +4 damage. Next level, if you take Pious Templar, you'll smite 2/day at +5 damage, ect...)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds good to me, thanks!


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2006)

I just want to take news, you posting rate have slow down in this story. Any reason? If it is a lack of time, no problem. If it is a lack of interest, I might do something to move things toward what you would like.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Lack of time mixed with forgetting. If it was just one or the other, my post rate would be higher.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2006)

No problem,we have all our time to play, It isn't like a lot of people are waiting for either of us.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 21, 2006)

I've completed the stats of Jade and Snow. Assume Xavier know teh basic of there stats, even if you don't know how they got them exactly. That might be usefull if you think you'll need a precise druid spell for the next day, as Snow is limited in his choice of spells.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Lack of time mixed with forgetting. If it was just one or the other, my post rate would be higher.




I suppose you still have a lack of time, but I just want to tell you that the game can continue as soon as you post again.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 30, 2006)

I told myself I was going to read how a Spirit Shaman works, and then I forgot to! 

I'll probably post tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

Hehe... I must tell that it is not the usual class. It remind me a bit of teh sha'ir in Al-Qadim, where your genie where seeking spell for you. In big, his spellcasting ability is similar to a Sorcerer with the druid spell list, but he can chose each morning, what spell he knows, instead to have a known spell list graved in the stone. It gives more flexibility than the sorcerer, but the druid spell are more limited than the sorcerer.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 1, 2007)

I can't find Snow's spell list. Did I miss it on his character sheet?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2007)

Oops, I forgot to add his prepared spell list. i'll do that.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2007)

Done


----------

